# Another What is this tool



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Just about done packing everything away in our new house and came across this Craftsman piece. It is a spreader of some sort but what do you spread with it. The square hole in the middle fits a 3/8 ratchet. Could be automotive.

B


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Oil filter wrench?????????


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Neal has it an oil filter wrench.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Craftman still lists it as a product.
https://www.craftsman.com/products/craftsman-filter-wrench-02820519000p


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Yep, never even thought of typing in the Craftsman number on back.

Odd oil filter wrench. We will see what other use I can find for it...or it will sit in a drawer in the garage until we move again.

Thanks guys.

B


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It isn't that old, the old oil filters were in a can with a bolt.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Up until a few yrs ago my old ford tractor had a canister filter. Never needed any special wrench, just a 5/8" [?] wrench to loosen the bolt. I only switched to a spin off filter because the bolt head was rounded off and too difficult to tighten up.

I thought that tool was just an adjustable oil filter wrench for modern day type filters.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Nealtw said:


> It isn't that old, the old oil filters were in a can with a bolt.


I've got an oil filter wrench, similar concept. Your socket wrench goes in the square hole and as you unscrew the filter it tightens down so it doesn't slip.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think Ford was the first of the big 3 to use the spin on filter in the 57 model year (not all engines) use spread from there. 

Chevy used the canister type as late as 67.

I was working in a service station in the late 60's. We sold and installed a lot of adapter kits to put spin ons on engines that came with OEM canisters.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

That is what I did with my tractor, installed an adapter for a modern spin off filter. I was ok with the canister but the bolt needed to be replaced and I could only find used ones that weren't in great shape. The bright side is I have better oil pressure on the sections of my driveway where the tractor is at an odd/steep angle.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Try this one.:vs_coffee:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Nealtw said:


> Try this one.:vs_coffee:


That's just a couple old 1 x 2s...

Oh wait..........

OHHH, you mean the thing on top of em?? Yea, no idea


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jproffer said:


> That's just a couple old 1 x 2s...
> 
> Oh wait..........
> 
> OHHH, you mean the thing on top of em?? Yea, no idea


Belt vulcanizer used to cook the rubber in a conveyer belt splice


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Nealtw said:


> Belt vulcanizer used to cook the rubber in a conveyer belt splice


:wallbash::wallbash:

I shoulda known that one. I've seen em around work...just didn't hit me.

That was a good'n


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I figured it was heater of some sort. I just couldn't imagine an actual use.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

I was gonna guess a larger version of the device the Ghostbusters used to capture ghosts.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I have something similar that's used to remove tops from glass bottles or glass jars. That tool would probably work for both.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Beepster said:


> Yep, never even thought of typing in the Craftsman number on back.
> 
> Odd oil filter wrench. We will see what other use I can find for it...or it will sit in a drawer in the garage until we move again.
> 
> ...


Put some wheels underneath for an adjustable outdoor skate.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Old roller skates had a similar mechanism operated with a key.


----------

